# Mastercut wont shifyt



## philrmech (Sep 19, 2011)

I am philr and am new to the forum.Hello everyone.I just got an old mastercut 12hp briggs 38" cut.I replaced the head gasket now runs good.It is a 7 speed transmatic.I have forward and reverse but the 7 speed shifter moves but does not accually do anything.What should I look for? I dont understand how this belt systems works.Somebody line me out what to look for.I can move the bshifter bI looked underneath it just swivels in the slot. Help thanks philr


----------

